# Improving your fridge efficiency a LOT!



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I know it’s been covered before but for anyone unaware.....

A while ago now I fitted an extractor fan (thermostatic computer cooling fan, cost about a fiver off eBay) to my (top) external fridge vent. It’s been in the high twenties for a fair while where I am (Corsica) and my fridge is super cool (ice on the lettuce!) 

The reason being that the fridge relies on a convection current to draw air in through the bottom vent, over the hot coils on the back of your fridge, and out through the top vent. It’s not very efficient because the space behind your fridge isn’t shaped to encourage any real airflow, it’s just basically an empty space with a big volume at the top where the hot air just sits. 

if the ambient temperature is over the low to mid 20’s, by fitting a fan you are constantly moving a LOT more air across the hot fins on the fridge, thus really making a big difference to the amount of hot air that’s being replaced by cooler air. Think of how you cool a cup of tea by blowing across it, same principle. 

If you are heading to warmer climes it’s a REALLY worthwhile (and cheap!) modification. The fan uses virtually no power but makes a huge improvement. 

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

Yes I have read this idea before but done nothing about it.

I wonder what is the power supply for the fan, as most computers work below 12v, so how does one attain the correct voltage supply for the fan?

Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Andy
> 
> Yes I have read this idea before but done nothing about it.
> 
> ...


Computers have a PSU unit that will supply multiple stepped down DC voltages for various components within, the majority of fans get 12v, I have two both with 12v DC labels on them.

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Geoff

Just tap into the 12V feed to (the back of) your fridge, put a switch in line and you done! I simply zip tied the fan to the inside of the upper grill, just make sure it blows out and doesn’t suck in!

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Computers have a PSU unit that will supply multiple stepped down DC voltages for various components within, the majority of fans get 12v, I have two both with 12v DC labels on them.
> 
> Terry


Terry

Thanks. I had not realised the PSU could supply various voltages for different components.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Terry
> 
> Thanks. I had not realised the PSU could supply various voltages for different components.
> 
> Geoff


Just be sure to buy a 12 volt fan (most computer fans are 12V)

Andy


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> dghr272 said:
> 
> 
> > Computers have a PSU unit that will supply multiple stepped down DC voltages for various components within, the majority of fans get 12v, I have two both with 12v DC labels on them.
> ...


My winter project when I get home is to convert a spare PSU as in the link. The article explains the various DC voltages available.

https://makezine.com/projects/computer-power-supply-to-bench-power-supply-adapter/

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And as another aid if possible park with the fridge vents in the shade or shady side of the van.!!

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Andy


Do you have it at the top blowing down into the cavity or away from the cavity so it sucks the warm air out?


Mine is fitted to the bottom of the cavity so it blows the air through and out the top...the theory being that warm air rises. It has a thermostat to cut in at 35 degrees however I had a manual override switch fitted so I could switch it in at any temperature



Graham :smile2::smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Graham

Wrong way round!! The fan needs to be fitted at the top to suck the (already) hot air out. It’s the HOT air you need to pull out so that cooler air is drawn in through the bottom and is drawn over the fridge cooling fins. There are (expensive) kits available and they ALL state to fit to the top vent sucking the hot air out. 

Put your hand near your top vent and see how much air is coming out, then take the bottom vent off and feel how much air the fan CAN shift, there will be a big difference!

I bet no-one else has the fan fitted to the bottom vent!

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> Graham
> 
> Wrong way round!! The fan needs to be fitted at the top to blow the hot air out. It's the HOT air you need to pull out so that cooler air is drawn in through the bottom and is drawn over the fridge cooling fins. There are (expensive) kits available and they ALL state to fit to the top vent sucking the hot air out.
> 
> ...


It's fitted at the bottom to suck in cooler air from outside and blow this through the entire vent space. The cooler air then runs over the fridge fins to achieve the effect we are after...this in turn forces hot air out of the top.

It works well and was fitted by a Dometic engineer.

You would lose your bet as it also models other examples I saw which inspired me to get it done when I last had my fridge serviced.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep, pay up Andy, whilst mine is on the top the guy next to us on the Narbonne Aire had his on the bottom vent.

BTW he was Dutch and not Australian:-D

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I believe that the Dometic kit says...

_ Mount the fan to the fridge wall below the finned condenser and at the same angle._
_ It should be as close as possible to the absorbtion unit below. Air should flow upward._

From looking at t'internet I think opinion is divided on whether they should be at the top or bottom...

Graham_:smile2:
_


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you use computer fans they can be rather noisy c/w the purpose made ones as their speed is higher - but if you wire the two fans in series rather than parallel their speed and consequently noise is cut markedly but they still work efficiently.

The commercial ones have variable speed options depending on the temperature rather than a simple of/off arrangement - such a thermostatic actin and a fan that is slower to stat with means the noise level is virtually inaudible even at night.

We took the commercial option - around 35€ plus fitting but it is not hard to fit although the space behind the top grill is limited......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have in the past wondered what the actual difference is to the airflow with or without fans of different size and number.

I have no doubt there is some effect, but basic phizzics says hot air rises, so you will get a good rate of rise doing nothing, and hotter weather will only increase the rate of rise and the temperature of the air behind the fridge anyway, but of course this will also drag warmer air in through the bottom vent, adding a fan or fans will drag more in, hopefully the increased air flow will have a cooling effect, but just how much would that be?

Over to the boffins


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm no boffin but the enclosed space in the venting chamber is very, very hot so any air pumped through (from the bottom obviously :smile2 will be cooler than the hot air in there already....


...and as you say, heat rises.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've tried 1,2,& 3 fans up there in the past, but not an appreciable effect on the cooling in the fridge itself though, And I've not been out of the UK yet.

My current fridges cooling pipe doesn't even get warm more than 8 inches past the burner, dunno what to do about it at all.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe that increasing the air flow OVER the cooling fans increases their efficiency and the reason why many recommend the top is in case the flow of air at the bottom blows out or disrupts the flame...... 

Yes hot air rises but if the external air is VERY hot (greater than 35C) the difference in density of the air inside the fins and outside is reduced so not so much air will rise i.e. in very hot weather the airflow will reduce simply due to the LACK of difference in the temperature of the air at the top of the fins and the external air.....

That's what I was told and read and it seemed to make sense to me....

If you have them at the bottom and they work great - ours are at the top and they certainly do increase the cooling efficiency - but we often have temperatures well over 35C.....


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

To my mind if the air is hot both outside and inside (the back of the fridge vent chamber) then the mechanical action of the fan will push air up the chamber. In my experience it has always been hotter in the chamber than outside (and that includes tours to Italy and Poland in summer where temps exceeded the 35 degrees you mention) so moving this (relatively) cooler air will serve to help to cool the fins.



Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just emailed Dometic to ask them what they recommend. I will post their reply! 

Graham can you feel any appreciable air flow being expelled through your top vent when the fan is running? I can certainly feel a considerable flow (of hot air) out of mine, in fact if I hang a bit of tissue over the vent it’s blown virtually horizontal. 


Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> I have just emailed Dometic to ask them what they recommend. I will post their reply!
> 
> *Graham can you feel any appreciable air flow being expelled through your top vent when the fan is running?* I can certainly feel a considerable flow (of hot air) out of mine, in fact if I hang a bit of tissue over the vent it's blown virtually horizontal.
> 
> Andy


Yes definitely Andy...

...after all, it has to go somewhere!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Be interesting to see what Dometic have to say on the subject. ONE of us will be wrong! 

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> Be interesting to see what Dometic have to say on the subject. ONE of us will be wrong!
> 
> Andy


...as I said in an earlier thread there seems to be divided opinion on the net.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> Be interesting to see what Dometic have to say on the subject. ONE of us will be wrong!
> 
> Andy


Ah, not necessarily Andy.

Terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a fridge fan fitted at the top vent. It’s thermostatically controlled so that the warmer the air passing through the fan the faster it runs. A good indication of how hard it’s working is the different sounds it makes as it’s speed increases.
There is also the fact that the narrower the space is between the rear of the fridge and the outside wall of the Motorhome the greater the chimney effect. So going against that the more space behind the fridge the better for cooling, it seems, in this case, less is more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no doubt it has an effect, but I was wanting to know how much, I had three fans on the self build and never had it stop cooling, 3 on this van does nothing, two different fridges of course.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*fans*

hi kev / all

just sitting hear ready to get the ferry to dover in the morning

in hot places like portugal i find 2x 120mm fans definitely make a good difference

i have measured 60c without the fans running and about 37c is the lowest i could get the fans to achieve

i have mine running switching on around 38c and off around 30c and they are left on all the time to do what they want as needed to keep the ice cream a lot colder

mine are at the top and i did this because i did not want a risk of gas being pumped into the hab area if there is a fault

i have made a couple of fan kits for friends

i also noticed that vans with a lot of space behind the fridge do run cooler in the void

also some vans have the sun shining on the vents all day

barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I have had a response from Dometic.

It’s in the form of a PDF. 

The fan they provide comes with its own bracket that is so configured that when fitted it is close to the fins on the back of the fridge and BLOWS the air across the fins from below, rather than sucking it out via the top vent So it would seem I need to eat some humble pie ](*,) :frown2::frown2: 

Their instructions are of course specific to THEIR product and don’t cover the “I’ll fit a (much cheaper) computer fan to do the same job” scenario. 

HOWEVER, as the instructions don’t say it should be fitted to EITHER vent, but near the fins I wasn’t TOTALLY wrong (and nor was I totally right either) 

I will however leave my fan exactly where it is (and has been on every other fridge) It still makes a big difference when the ambient temperature is high.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Andy


You can qualify it at much as you want but Dometic said at the bottom.


As I said all along the internet is divided on this. I merely followed the Dometic instructions and it works a treat...as no doubt yours (and the majority of people on this thread also) does.



Hopefully any one reading this thread in the future will be able to get a balanced view.


Might be an idea not to be so dogmatic next time though Andy?:wink2:


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I COULD agree with you, but then we would BOTH be wrong!! :wink2::wink2:

Seriously though every other person I have ever known who has fitted a fridge fan (except you) has fitted it to the TOP vent! 

As long as it does the job I don’t see it really matters. 

Off to research what Thetford have to say about fridge fans now!!

Andy

Looks like an identical kit (same fixing position as well) bugger!! But what do manufacturers know anyway?? >


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Andy

What diameter fan have you used

How many fans are fitted

Are they fixed directly to the inside of the top grill

How much air does each fan move (volume per hour)

Thanks


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Blimey, all those questions!

It was/is one of these

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arctic-F...ilent-Quiet-/161557735867?hash=item259d9769bb

It has its own temperature probe on a small fly lead so isn't going flat out all the time but boosts the airflow when needed.

It's screwed to the inside of the top vent, (blowing OUT!) the power supply comes from the fridges 12v supply (its the closest!) and is routed via a small LED illuminated switch mounted inside where is plainly visible (so it doesn't get left on all the time)

When the ambient temperature is high there is a very noticeable flow of hot air out of the top vent and the fridge gets, and stays, much colder than without a fan. I am at a bit of a loss as to why Dometic etc don't fit a similar, thermostatically controlled fan, as standard equipment. The cost to them would be minimal.

It's a very simple DIY job and one I have done on 3 motorhomes and a caravan, it makes a HUGE difference when the ambient temperature gets over about 25C, and is VASTLY cheaper than the kit that Dometic want to sell you (about £50 from memory)

Money well spent in my book.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Andy, would you be so kind as to post the PDF you recieved.

As for their comments, it makes good sense, proximity would make more difference I thunk, quite how you would do it I don't know as access is limited.

Fans in situ on my self build, all were switch controlled, no sensors,all three came on together, I did intend to make it so I could have any number by using two switches to control 2 or 1 but never got around to splitting one off, I used a simple mounting system, cable ties to a strip of 3mm ply, and three short screws so I could remove it if needed, yellow leeds are PWM switching wires for the PC, so not used, powered from the 12v fridge connector block, just thinking, if you always use EHU, you could probably source some more powerful small mains fans.









Testing prior to fitting in self build, this is the same model and supplier (close to me for returns) I used, with a 6 year warranty, and them move 50 CFM so 150CFM for my fitment https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arctic-F...430378?hash=item590665e4ea:g:OIUAAOSw9V1aagqX









Internal fridge fan, unfinished power comes in via the drain hole in the back, also in self build, you do of course need to allow for air flow or it won't work.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev

Sorry, Deleted the email from Dometic so unable to do so. It must be on their website somewhere.

That’s a serious amount of fans, are you planning to cross the Sahara? 
I get by with just one on the top external vent, never bothered with one in the fridge as it gets cold enough to form ice on lettuce anyway!!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is all I could get Andy, no PDf to download, I'll ask as you did.

https://www.dometic.com/en-gb/uk/pr...igeration/accessories/dometic-ar-vkit-_-31166


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

In hot weather I also take off the top and bottom vent covers which also aids air flow. If the fans are attached to a vent cover then I guess you can't do that.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> In hot weather I also take off the top and bottom vent covers which also aids air flow. If the fans are attached to a vent cover then I guess you can't do that.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


The very reason I fitted mine independently Graham, but I went turbo fan from an old vertical cooling fan, as we mainly use EHU on sites abroad May - October. Took the mains supply from the crxp AT vacuum cleaner power supply in the adjacent wardrobe.

Since fitting it has sorted out previous cooling issues in the height of the Spanish summer. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xnhmtplubc5xdzb/Installation Ventilator Set.pdf?dl=0


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

GMJ said:


> It's fitted at the bottom to suck in cooler air from outside and blow this through the entire vent space. The cooler air then runs over the fridge fins to achieve the effect we are after...this in turn forces hot air out of the top.
> 
> It works well and was fitted by a Dometic engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi Graham

That does make sense to me; me knowledge and experience of air cooling primarily comes from computer environments, as in racks of servers in server rooms, and the ground rules are that air cooling is most efficient when it creates positive air pressure of cooler air in the servers/computers case (i.e. the area being cooled), therefore you want more fans at the front, drawing air in to the case, than you do at the back, drawing air out of the case. you also want good air flow, hence you have fans front and rear. But if you could only have fans at one end, it would be the front for positive pressure. A typical enterprise level server would accommodate 8 fans (2 rows of 4) drawing air in and maybe only 2 fans at the back drawing air out.

When you apply that to the fridge scenario; in my mind it makes the fans at the bottom more important as they draw the cooler air in and would create the positive pressure, but ideally you would also have them at the top to improve the flow, but not enough that it eliminates the positive pressure.

In reality i think any fans placed either top or bottom are likely to help a lot, having said that, i haven't felt the need to add any to mine yet, it works great wherever we are.

Lee


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Lee


My schoolboy Fizics also reminds me that cool air is denser than warm air and cooler air is at the bottom plus the fan will work better in denser air than less dense air...












...or I could just be making that part up - O Level Fizics was a long time ago :grin2:


Graham :smile2:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi guys

from what i know about the fridges any form of cooling will help

if you blow the air in at the bottom it would work fine

my worry is that if there is a small gas leak there is a chance that the fan could force it into the habitation area
if the fan is at the top and drawing hot air out if there was a gas leak it would also draw it out

i also prefer the fan at the top as i have found that the worktop above the fridge can also get worm from the heat and think the fans at the top are likely to help keeping the worktop cool also

my experience is based on spending the last 4 winters in the algarve 7+months each time and it does get hot early spring


barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Lee
> 
> My schoolboy Fizics also reminds me that cool air is denser than warm air and cooler air is at the bottom plus the fan will work better in denser air than less dense air...
> 
> ...


Bloody oik, there are 2 Zs in Fizzics :roll:


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

*I agree with Andy.
*
Air will always gravitate from high pressure to low pressure (as per weather systems when a high pressure system will impede the progress of a low pressure system) so reducing the pressure in the top of the box (by installing the fans there) will allow new cooler air to replace the hot from the bottom easier.

If the top is in anyway restricted by the vents and normally a fine mesh then not so good.

In ware houses etc vent fans are always in the roof and ventilation is provided in vents at low level. As a rule extract vents were always bigger then the inlet vents so as not to create a barrier. Hot air by volumm takes up more space and is heavier so you need to create natural convection at the *TOP.*

Anyway that's the way we did it when I was in the fridge trade.

Alan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cherekee said:


> *I agree with Andy.
> *
> Air will always gravitate from high pressure to low pressure (as per weather systems when a high pressure system will impede the progress of a low pressure system) so reducing the pressure in the top of the box (by installing the fans there) will allow new cooler air to replace the hot from the bottom easier.
> 
> ...


*I agree with Dometic and Thetford who actually make/sell the fridges...*

...and approximately half the internet!

I think we have done this to death now tbh. The manufacturers say one thing and random folks on the internet say another. Whoever reads this thread can make their own mind up I guess.

It would appear that for sound reasons on both sides folks believe that both methods work, so it's no drama really.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stay outa the sun.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cherekee said:


> *I agree with Andy.
> *
> Air will always gravitate from high pressure to low pressure (as per weather systems when a high pressure system will impede the progress of a low pressure system) so reducing the pressure in the top of the box (by installing the fans there) will allow new cooler air to replace the hot from the bottom easier.
> 
> ...


Correct.

My top vent is double the area of my bottom vent and I would fit a fan low down to pass cool air across the cooling fins. The fan would also cause an increase in pressure which would help to expel any heat through the vent to atmosphere.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

747 said:


> Correct.
> 
> My top vent is double the area of my bottom vent and I would fit a fan low down to pass cool air across the cooling fins. The fan would also cause an increase in pressure which would help to expel any heat through the vent to atmosphere.


I think we have established that a fan at the bottom would also pass cool air over the fins by definition as it blew upwards into the void sucking in cooler air from outside.

I think we are going around in circles now tbh...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Duh, is that a fan joke G


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Stay outa the sun.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


And always select the beers from the back of the cold cabinet - let the supermarkets' fridges help yours.:wink2:


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Blimey, all those questions!
> 
> It was/is one of these
> 
> ...


Hi Andy, me again

Just received the fan today.

As well as the thermal cable it has a 3 core cable with a 3 pin power plug suitable for a PC. I'll just cut the plug off.

I can't find out what the connections are. The 3 cables to the plug are coloured black, yellow and blue. The yellow is in the centre. Can you advise which cable is 12 volts and which is Ground. I assume the third cable is just taped up.

Many thanks


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

kabundi said:


> Hi Andy, me again
> 
> Just received the fan today.
> 
> ...


How did I miss you the first time :frown2: I have added you to my list of subscribers.:laugh:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78...ou-still-watching-posting-66.html#post2958898


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just checked, I have Black yellow and Green. 

Yellow and black connected, green taped up. No idea which way found the other two are connected. Trial and error to see which way the fan spins! Just back sure it’s blowing out when connected!!I have actually just zip tied the fan to the inside of the gent.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Andy


If you have attached your fan to the vent then presumably you keep the top vent in place in hot weather. Wouldn't having the vent in place then impede the flow of air through the back of the fridge cavity?


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It probably does impede the air flow a little. But I figure it’s still a LOT more airflow than you would get by just relying on the standard convection current that STILL has to exit via the top vent. 

When the fridge is working hard (about 30 mins after loading it with new shopping) if I place my hand near the top vent there is a very noticeable amount of hot air being blown out. Switch the fan off and I can only just about detect a very slight movement of hot air. 

So if my fan is shifting all of that heat AWAY from the fridge elements it’s must, by definition, enable the fridge to get cooler quicker. Well that’s my theory and, after 2 weeks of 28-30* I can confirm it seems to work. As I have said previously, I have done this mod to about 4 MH’s and a caravan. If Dometic sell a kit to do the same job they clearly see some benefit in having an additional fan (even if they fit it in a slightly different place :wink2 

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have no doubts that it works for you Andy and you are not alone in doing the mod at the top however wouldn't it be better fixed in the cavity (not the vent) so that you can remove the top vent entirely to facilitate the airflow?

Also regarding the general top v bottom positioning discussion, take desk fans as an example. When I am hot I switch on a desk fan. I then stand/sit *in front of it* to get the cooling breeze. Isn't this the same principle regarding having the fan positioned (correctly as per Dometic and Thetford) in the bottom blowing up through the cavity? It sucks cooler, denser air in and blows it through the chamber, over the vent fins, expelling hotter, less dense air through the top of the chamber?

As I say I have no doubt that yours works I just don't think it is the better, more efficient way that's all.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

GMJ said:


> Andy
> 
> If you have attached your fan to the vent then presumably you keep the top vent in place in hot weather. Wouldn't having the vent in place then impede the flow of air through the back of the fridge cavity?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


If you remove the vent grill (which I have never seen done) this would leave a large opening in the side of the van that would allow rain into the van and potentially onto the electrics at the back of the fridge.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Just checked, I have Black yellow and Green.
> 
> Yellow and black connected, green taped up. No idea which way found the other two are connected. Trial and error to see which way the fan spins! Just back sure it's blowing out when connected!!I have actually just zip tied the fan to the inside of the gent.
> 
> Andy


Got it all installed, took less than a half day, biggest issue was finding a cable route to the On/Off switch.

As the ambient temperature is low, the fan is only running at low speed but there is still a noticeable air flow whereas without the fan there was no noticeable airflow.

I had tried the first fan on the bench, had it connected incorrectly. It didn't work when connected as above so I assume I damaged it. Ordered a second fan which was connected as your comment above and it worked fine. Black is GND and yellow +12volts


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

kabundi said:


> If you remove the vent grill (which I have never seen done) this would leave a large opening in the side of the van that would allow rain into the van and potentially onto the electrics at the back of the fridge.


Simply put it back on if it rains...

Taking the vent covers on is standard practice as far as I am aware...as seen throughout many hot European countries.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

GMJ said:


> Simply put it back on if it rains...
> 
> Taking the vent covers on is standard practice as far as I am aware...as seen throughout many hot European countries.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Graham

Do you mean remove the actual vent grill or the 'winter' covers that fit onto the outside of the vent grill


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Taking the vent covers on is standard practice as far as I am aware...as seen throughout many hot European countries.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Never bothered to take mine off, currently 33*, grill in place, fan blowing loads of hot air out, fridge lovely and cold. I CAN see an advantage to removing the top vent if there ISNT an additional fan fitted as it must allow a greater through flow of air.

As for the pros and cons of "sucking in" or "blowing out" my view is that it doesn't seem to matter which way round you have it PROVIDING there is a decent increase of air flow through the cavity to actually take the excess heat away.

My system was cheap The Dometic kit is over £50, it didn't need an additional bracket and, most importantly, it just works. I might just have to think about a second fan actually blowing onto the fins when I get home now though :wink2:

Andy


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Of course, in order to determine if the tonic is still chilled and the ice cubes frozen, one has to open the fridge door and let the cold air drop out.

I bought a temperature display with 2 remote sensors from RSOnline a few years ago. It shows the temps in fridge and freezer without opening the door.

It does the same job with the house white goods when I'm home.

Cost about £40 IIRC. Well worth it for me, to have the info at a glance.

On occasion is has been the first indicator that the gas has run out overnight.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

kabundi said:


> Graham
> 
> Do you mean remove the actual vent grill or the 'winter' covers that fit onto the outside of the vent grill


The whole grille - top and bottom. They have two sliders which fasten them which can be slid and then the whole thing pops off. Very common to see this when abroad in hotter climes....

...with the fan fixed at the bottom and then blowing up through the cavity to expel the hot air from the top!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Of course, in order to determine if the tonic is still chilled and the ice cubes frozen, one has to open the fridge door and let the cold air drop out.
> 
> I bought a temperature display with 2 remote sensors from RSOnline a few years ago. It shows the temps in fridge and freezer without opening the door.
> 
> ...


I take it you don't have a flashing ignition light then Geoff.

I meant to get one of those temp gadgets last time you mentioned it a while ago, but the cost is a bit silly to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Found this, still searching
https://www.thermosensedirect.com/a...ImIJ0EnpCqtNyD33djvfvX9MSMiaI6nxoCS24QAvD_BwE


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.espares.co.uk/product/e...m6Iz-wdGI-f7Pz4xobzZwK1hAl5_pw_xoCVh0QAvD_BwE

Or wet the same as above for less, going to give this one a try perhaps.

https://shop.zanussi.co.uk/Fridges-...src=aw.ds.ds&dclid=CNTTxqO35NsCFchk0wod2EAK1Q


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

GMJ said:


> The whole grille - top and bottom. They have two sliders which fasten them which can be slid and then the whole thing pops off. Very common to see this when abroad in hotter climes....
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Thanks Graham.

I have learnt something today, had never noticed anyone with the grills removed before; will have to open my eyes


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Assuming the fridge back is sealed, then whatever air goes in at the bottom will come out at the top. :nerd:

So I don't think the top v bottom/blow v suck has any great significance. :grin2:

HOWEVER, having read this thread all the way through, I failed to notice if anyone is saying "I have an automatic fan setting on my fridge". What is wrong with just using that?

Gordon


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I take it you don't have a flashing ignition light then Geoff.
> 
> I meant to get one of those temp gadgets last time you mentioned it a while ago, but the cost is a bit silly to me.


Yes I do have a flashing ignition light but my fridge is behind a cupboard door so not visible in passing.

Incidentally, the temp gauge I have has wireless sensors so the fridge seal is not compromised, nor is the freezer lid prevented from fully closing.

For anyone who is interested, this is the unit I have.
https://www.zoro.co.uk/shop/measuri...zX1bLnAp1UwmTBZdkwYTj8gdlO1gctZhoCdbsQAvD_BwE
Maybe the price is better elsewhere. I find it extremely useful as I wild all the time and don't want to waste gas opening the door to check things are working properly.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours just works 

Sandra


----------

